# September Photo Contest Entries - Transportation



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Voting begins immediately and will end Sunday, 9/30 at midnight. Thanks to everyone that participated as the enties were back up.

To vote for your favorites email your top 3 selections to [email protected]. You must vote for 3 / You must include your 2cool handle and you cannot vote for your own submission. That's it. It's that easy.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #1*

Taken at Bentonville Arkansas Balloonfest 2007
Camera - Canon 30D
Exposure- I believe it was about 10 seconds


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #2*

My contest submission. Taken at Detroit airport. Post proscessing included sharpening and tweaking the exposure.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #3*

snow on my transportation, taken 12/25/2004


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #4*

Interior shot of a classic 1957 Chevy BelAir. Taken with a pocket point and shoot camera.
Post processing limited to cropping and burning the sun a bit to darken the scene outside 
the windshield.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #5*

After passing this thing for a few years, I decided it needed to be photographed.

I just used my auto settings, but did some post processing. I adjusted the contrast a little and made it monochrome, as well as cropping.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #6*

After eyeing up ALL THINGS WITH WHEELS I settled on this image. Taken in afternoon sun on our deck, I was pleased with the colouring and angle.

Detail:
f = 34mm (35mm)
ISO - 80
f5.2
1/750


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #7*

"The Reno" 
Taken at Old Tucson May 2007 with Kodak P&S


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #8*

*Heavy Transportation*.

Construction moving large structure by special transport vehicle. Was quite a sight.
Minor adjustments with shapening and saturation.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #9*

Shot was taken in Rawah,Iraq. The vehicle is B7 armored. It is powered by a Ford diesel engine (7.4L I think). Some of the features are run flat tires and rims. The gun turret accepts a PKM machine gun that shoots 7.62 belted ammo (7.62 long for the gun buffs). It is very accurate out to about 800 yards. The undercarriage is made of 5/8 inch steel plate and the inside floor is covered with two layers of Kevlar Blast Mats. On the vehicle sides we have RPG (rocket propelled grenade) screens. All glass is also B7 rated. The electronics package includes 3 GPS systems, a transponder, military communications system, a warlock system (used to jam remote detonation devices), 3 sat. phones and a CD player. It can all be yours for the mere sum of $350,000.00.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #10*

This caught my eye as I was driving today 
in Alvin. Taken with my Canon Rebel XT with 28-80mm lens in the middle of 
Hwy 6. No post processing. Title could read "Seems a Few Snuck In".


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #11*

Basically I took a crappy photo on a hazy day with my little point and shoot and processed it by increasing everything....sharpness, contrast, color and also brightness...oh, except the size since I cropped it. These were a couple of insane kayakers coming out the Galveston ship channel on a pretty powerful outgoing tide to fish for bull reds (saturday 9-22). I liked the big ships in the background for a contrast and I waited for the kayakers to be in position in front of them.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #12*



Took this in Houston during Tropical Storm Erin. It was a rough day at work no doubt.
Its not the best shot but its all I have for this contest.
taken with canon powershot A530


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #13*

Here's a picture of my truck I tried in IR. Thought it 
might be interesting at least.

Pretty much as shot. Used preset color balance off of 
grass for the WB to do the IR.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #14*

I'll call it "Trains"


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #15*

Couldn't help but take a step back in time with this one. Tight lines


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Submission #16*

*Lynchburg Ferry During Rush Hour*
If you work in the chemical plants and surrounding facilities on the south side of the Houston Ship Channel, this is probably a familiar sight.


----------

